
Supreme Court allows parts of travel ban to take effect - wimgz
http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/26/politics/travel-ban-supreme-court/index.html
======
crb002
That's a glass half full view of SCOTUS upholding the travel ban and making
travelers prove they have a legitimate nexus to the U.S. to get a waiver.

